# Basic Gospel Presentation Book?



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 25, 2009)

To make a very long and overly dramatic story short, my sister-in-law has broken up with her boyfriend. Neither are Christians, but we quite liked the boyfriend and he had been encouraging her to go to church with him. I've decided to send him a few books to encourage him not to let the break-up throw him off from what is eternally important.

I'm going to send him Strobel's "The Case for Christ," and R.C. Sproul's "Essentials of the Christian Faith." Both are good first step books that keep things simple and are easy reads In my humble opinion.

I also wanted to send him a basic gospel presentation book. I had heard that Piper's "Don't Waste Your Life" was good, but I am in the midst of reading it now and I am not impressed. Does anyone have any recommendations for an easy-to-read, basic presentation of the gospel?


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my pick.

Amazon.com: Putting Amazing Back into Grace: Embracing the Heart of the Gospel: Michael Horton, J. I. Packer: Books

Blessings and prayers!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 25, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> This is my pick.
> 
> Amazon.com: Putting Amazing Back into Grace: Embracing the Heart of the Gospel: Michael Horton, J. I. Packer: Books
> 
> Blessings and prayers!



 mine to


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 25, 2009)

Is Horton's book more a refutation of arminianism than a simple presentation of the gospel? Yes, I know that the two can be the same thing. I just don't want to confuse him with a lot of "they say A, but the truth is B."


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 25, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> To make a very long and overly dramatic story short, my sister-in-law has broken up with her boyfriend. Neither are Christians, but we quite liked the boyfriend and he had been encouraging her to go to church with him. I've decided to send him a few books to encourage him not to let the break-up throw him off from what is eternally important.
> 
> I'm going to send him Strobel's "The Case for Christ," and R.C. Sproul's "Essentials of the Christian Faith." Both are good first step books that keep things simple and are easy reads In my humble opinion.
> 
> I also wanted to send him a basic gospel presentation book. I had heard that Piper's "Don't Waste Your Life" was good, but I am in the midst of reading it now and I am not impressed. Does anyone have any recommendations for an easy-to-read, basic presentation of the gospel?



Right with God, by John Blanchard


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 25, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Is Horton's book more a refutation of arminianism than a simple presentation of the gospel? Yes, I know that the two can be the same thing. I just don't want to confuse him with a lot of "they say A, but the truth is B."



I gave my copy away, so I hope someone can correct me if I'm wrong. But, I remember it not being a refutaion of Arminianism, but rather a solid reformed explanation of the major components of the gospel.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 25, 2009)

_All of Grace_ by Spurgeon may be a good choice.


----------



## KMK (Mar 25, 2009)

There is nothing better than the book of Romans. I don't know if you can purchase it separate from the rest of the Bible though. I would push Romans and offer to help.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazon.com: One Heartbeat Away: Your Journey into Eternity: Mark Cahill, Lynn Copeland, Russell Barr: Books

It is not reformed but is amazing. I used to give copies to people I witnessed to who seemed "on the fence." I read it and it does a very good job of a no frills repent and believe message.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 25, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> To make a very long and overly dramatic story short, my sister-in-law has broken up with her boyfriend. Neither are Christians, but we quite liked the boyfriend and he had been encouraging her to go to church with him. I've decided to send him a few books to encourage him not to let the break-up throw him off from what is eternally important.
> 
> I'm going to send him Strobel's "The Case for Christ," and R.C. Sproul's "Essentials of the Christian Faith." Both are good first step books that keep things simple and are easy reads In my humble opinion.
> 
> I also wanted to send him a basic gospel presentation book. I had heard that Piper's "Don't Waste Your Life" was good, but I am in the midst of reading it now and I am not impressed. Does anyone have any recommendations for an easy-to-read, basic presentation of the gospel?



This is also a Piper Book very short and very good it's a great witnessing tool and very inexpensive you can get a case of 300 for 75 bucks,here is the link and somewhere on it you can read the PDF of it to see if it works for your needs

For Your Joy :: Desiring God Christian Bookstore


----------



## A.J. (Mar 26, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for an easy-to-read, basic presentation of the gospel?



This booklet is easy to read, and is available online. Please click the link. 

Founders Ministries | Way of Faith Booklet

It's short and concise, but gospel facts are explained well. Additional resources are recommended by the author at the end of the booklet.


----------



## MW (Mar 26, 2009)

Iconoclast said:


> Right with God, by John Blanchard



 There is no finer gospel presentation in modern language in print. There is also his Ultimate Questions booklet, which serves as an excellent first read for those who know little to nothing about Christianity.


----------



## wookie (Mar 26, 2009)

You may also want to consider giving your friend a book that explains the gospel by tracing the Bible's history of redemption. If you are interested in presenting the gospel by means of biblical theology, Vaughan Roberts' book _God's Big Picture_ is one that I would highly recommend. I believe it's quite easy to read. The book shows how different parts of the Bible fit together under the theme of the kingdom of God, which culminates with salvation in Jesus Christ.

Amazon.com: God's Big Picture: Tracing the Story-Line of the Bible: Vaughan Roberts: Books


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 26, 2009)

KMK said:


> There is nothing better than the book of Romans. I don't know if you can purchase it separate from the rest of the Bible though. I would push Romans and offer to help.



I agree with Ken. The book of Romans. The gospel of John would be good as well. Afterall, they are God's Word...


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions. I think that the two John Blanchard booklets - _Ultimate Questions _and _Right with God_ make the most sense in this situation.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Prodigal God: Recovering the Heart of the Christian Faith: Timothy Keller: Books

This little book has earned some good reviews as well


----------

